# Dremel Tool Attachments Too Short



## Burl Man (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking for attachments that have a longer-than-standard shaft. Most of Dremel's are about 1" to 1 1/2" long. I want to find some closer to 2" or 2 1/2" long. Does anyone know of a company that makes specialty tolls for Dremel tools?


----------



## blksith0 (Nov 17, 2012)

I would also like something like this that extends the range of the bit so that the body of the dremel doesn't interfere with what you're cutting.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only thing I know is the Wecheer Rotary tool:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/14...e2GnoYI5Rluj96hmwA18Qbop_OJjKIxJ7gRoCDoLw_wcB

It won't extend the bit but it should allow you to get into the work.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never seen one, likely because at that speed the shaft would bend or break off.
What is it your trying to do with it?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

if you can go to a tool with a 1/4'' shank you can find some longer tools,
Roto-zip or small router use 1/4


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you checked industrial suppliers like MSC?


----------

